# Faz hoje um ano ... Granizo de 6cm distrito de Braga - Setembro de 2004



## GranNevada (4 Set 2005 às 16:42)

... que Braga foi atinjida por fortíssima trovoada que nos presenteou com bolas de granizo de até 6 cm   
Vou ver se mais logo ponho fotos . Tenho de subi-las a algum servidor .

Já agora , não seria boa ideia ser possível pôr fotos directamente do disco duro , como é possível em Espanha , por exemplo ?
É que isto dos servidores é uma boa chatice e por vezes até limpam tudo e ficamos sem nada .
Bem , deixo a sugestão ...


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2005 às 20:10)

Usa o imageshack.us que eles não te apagarão a imagem nunca, e é muito fácil de usar!

Estou ansioso por ver essas fotos!


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2005 às 22:28)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> ... que Braga foi atinjida por fortíssima trovoada que nos presenteou com bolas de granizo de até 6 cm
> Vou ver se mais logo ponho fotos . Tenho de subi-las a algum servidor .
> 
> Já agora , não seria boa ideia ser possível pôr fotos directamente do disco duro , como é possível em Espanha , por exemplo ?
> ...



Uma trovoada com pedras de saraiva desse tamanho é um fenómeno que eu nunca presenciei “ao vivo”.
Normalmente provoca estragos de alguma importância, essa é a parte negativa.


----------



## GranNevada (5 Set 2005 às 10:52)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GranNevada (5 Set 2005 às 10:55)

[/URL][/IMG]





> *Granizo do tamanho de ovos destrói carros na A3*
> 
> 2004-09-05
> 
> ...


----------



## GranNevada (5 Set 2005 às 10:58)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2005 às 22:27)

Aquelas 3 bolas de granizo na mão são incrivelmente grandes, não há chapa ou cabeça que aguente aquilo   

O maior granizo que já vi era umas 10x menor que esse...   

Quanto tempo durou essa tempestade?


----------



## GranNevada (6 Set 2005 às 09:49)

Mais ou menos 20 min. , mas as bolas maiores eram muito espaçadas . De qualquer maneira , deu cabo de muitos carros .
Interessante eram os Mammatus impressionantes que se viam no céu   
Como sempre , eu sem câmara   
Foi também mais localizado nuns sítios do que noutros , o que é normal à medida que o CB se deslocava . A imagem de satélite é impressionante , mas não consigo colocá-la aqui . Posso enviá-la a quem quizer e talvez alguém consiga fazê-lo .
Também houve notícias de fenómenos tornádicos .
Um amigo meu que mora em Dume disse-me que , ao vir para Braga , viu um "redemoinho" que levantava sinais de trânsito e tudo ... também ficou com o carro bonito


----------



## Zoelae (11 Nov 2005 às 23:22)

Eu já vi pedras de granizo, aqui em Vinhais con um 3cm-4cm de diametro, nesse mesmo dia, mas abrangiu uma area geográfica pequena, mas parecia k tinha nevado, 24 horas depois ainda havia granizo, em pleno ínicio de Setembro. Estragou as árvores e vi perseanas de casas bastante danificadas.


----------



## Antonio (13 Nov 2005 às 22:14)

Espectacular!!!

Obrigado pelas fotos Gran Nevada!


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Fev 2006 às 20:16)

*boa*

ola sou o (português) do forum espanhol  

grandes fotos 

abraço


----------

